# Paranoia



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc 
Io pure.. Ma 
L ansia che non del tutto mi ha abbandonata e mi ha portato a gioire subito per poi farmi venire la paranoia 
Sarò lontano 10 ore di aereo 
Mai andata così distante senza i ragazzi 
Mi è scattata la paura che sono lontana che se mi succedesse qualcosa resterebbero con il padre che sapete come è fatto e bla bla bla che loro sono sempre con me che dovrò lasciare dettate mille cose organizzative 
Lo so sono una cretina e non ho detto nulla però ho sto retro pensiero che mi rovina un po' la cosa

Sono matta vero?


----------



## Foglia (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


No. Sei mamma. 

Eddai su: che deve succedere? Vai a fare una cosa bella (che posto e'? Adoravo viaggiare!), magari da qualche parte al caldo con un bel mare, la barriera corallina da vedere... Eccetera.

Senti un po' me: se proprio non ti va, mi organizzo per andarci io


----------



## perplesso (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


sì


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


Sono pensieri comuni legati ai viaggi. 
Però poi passano.


----------



## Arcistufo (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


No, sei ansiosa. Se vuoi rovinare veramente la cosa puoi passare tutta la vacanza a telefonare di 5 minuti ai ragazzi per sapere se sono vivi. Io sarò  fatto male, ma questa è esattamente una delle cose con cui mia moglie riusciva letteralmente a buttarmi in braccio le altre.


----------



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> No. Sei mamma.
> 
> Eddai su: che deve succedere? Vai a fare una cosa bella (che posto e'? Adoravo viaggiare!), magari da qualche parte al caldo con un bel mare, la barriera corallina da vedere... Eccetera.
> 
> Senti un po' me: se proprio non ti va, mi organizzo per andarci io


Si mare barriera immersioni 
Sono ansiosa lo so


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si mare barriera immersioni
> Sono ansiosa lo so


I tuoi figli non sono bimbi che hanno bisogno della mamma. Vanno in giro anche loro.


----------



## Moni (6 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> I tuoi figli non sono bimbi che hanno bisogno della mamma. Vanno in giro anche loro.


Si lo so 
Fa parte delle cose che devo Combattere legate all ansia .


----------



## Brunetta (6 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si lo so
> Fa parte delle cose che devo Combattere legate all ansia .


L’ansia per le partenze l’ho persino io che mai sono stata in ansia nemmeno per gli esami.
Una volta partiti passa.


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ansia per le partenze l’ho persino io che mai sono stata in ansia nemmeno per gli esami.
> Una volta partiti passa.


Secondo me è anche una questione che quando sei abituato a  "organizzare" e ad "organizzarti" in prima persona e a "delegare" poco o niente, hai la sensazione che se manchi qualche giorno possa crollare il mondo in tua assenza. Ce l'ho pure io, poi la razionalizzo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L’ansia per le partenze l’ho persino io che mai sono stata in ansia nemmeno per gli esami.
> Una volta partiti passa.


io odio tutti i preparativi ,non riesco a viverli serenamente.
Sono rincoglionita, mi piace organizzare il viaggio senza agenzie. E poi mi stresso del carico che mi prendo.


----------



## Moni (7 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Secondo me è anche una questione che quando sei abituato a  "organizzare" e ad "organizzarti" in prima persona e a "delegare" poco o niente, hai la sensazione che se manchi qualche giorno possa crollare il mondo in tua assenza. Ce l'ho pure io, poi la razionalizzo.


Si analisi perfetta 
Forse sarà la volta buona che capirò che anche senza me va tutto avanti 
Spero


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si lo so
> Fa parte delle cose che devo Combattere legate all ansia .


Ma ansia a livello di attacchi di panico o parliamo semplicemente di attitudine materna stile chioccia?


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma ansia a livello di attacchi di panico o parliamo semplicemente di attitudine materna stile chioccia?


E' più una cosa che nasce dalla abitudine di avere tutto sotto controllo, secondo me. Molto organizzativa. E' un po' come essere costretti a lasciare deleghe in bianco sul lavoro.

Ti fidi, ma al contempo  "soffri" per non poterci essere.


----------



## Vera (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


Parti e pensa solo a te stessa. Se oggi mi facessero lo stesso regalo, parto ieri


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io odio tutti i preparativi ,non riesco a viverli serenamente.
> Sono rincoglionita, mi piace organizzare il viaggio senza agenzie. E poi mi stresso del carico che mi prendo.


Anche non delegare a una agenzia è per avere il controllo.
Io non sono una controllante, ma un viaggio allontana da tutte le routine.


----------



## alberto15 (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Il mio compagno mi ha regalato 10 gg in un posto meraviglioso
> Si è org con mia mamma mio fratello e i miei figli e ieri mi ha comunicato la sorpresa perché io devo chiedere ferie
> Erano tutti felici lui e i ragazzi della sorpresa mamma ti riposi mamma te lo merito ecc
> Io pure.. Ma
> ...


si


----------



## Brunetta (7 Febbraio 2019)

Comunque belle le Maldive.
Non hai paura di uno tsunami? :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## alberto15 (7 Febbraio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque belle le Maldive.
> Non hai paura di uno tsunami? :carneval::rotfl:


basta andare in montagna
:sonar::sonar::sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## bettypage (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Si lo so
> Fa parte delle cose che devo Combattere legate all ansia .


Forse perchè hai contanto spesso solo sulle tue forze per tirare su i tuoi ragazzi, ma visto che non sono proprio piccolini io direi che sto viaggio premio te lo sei meritata e tu possa goderlo


----------



## Moni (7 Febbraio 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E' più una cosa che nasce dalla abitudine di avere tutto sotto controllo, secondo me. Molto organizzativa. E' un po' come essere costretti a lasciare deleghe in bianco sul lavoro.
> 
> Ti fidi, ma al contempo  "soffri" per non poterci essere.


Perfetto 
Qui è un'org pazzesca ho due ragazzini che fanno agonismo a discreti livelli x scelta loro che io non mi sento di vietare ne sono felici e li tiene anche lontano da altro

Sono 3 
Io loro e la tata siamo una squadra perfetta anche negli imprevisti che sono sempre in agguato 
Ho il piccolo x dire con le stampelle da un po' quindi Fisio insomma un delirio continuo sapete no?

Anche lasciate sto fardello.... Ad altri 
Però anche vero che si arrangiassero lo so bene

Poi componente se mi succedesse qualcosa o se succedesse a loro insomma un po' negativa ecco


----------



## Moni (7 Febbraio 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma ansia a livello di attacchi di panico o parliamo semplicemente di attitudine materna stile chioccia?


Panico non più 
Chioccia manco li mando ovunque 

Ansia  da controllo perché di fatto è tutto sulle mie spalle e non mi Piace delegare


----------



## Foglia (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Perfetto
> Qui è un'org pazzesca ho due ragazzini che fanno agonismo a discreti livelli x scelta loro che io non mi sento di vietare ne sono felici e li tiene anche lontano da altro
> 
> Sono 3
> ...


Ogni tanto ci vuole uno stacco.
Vedo pure io che ne ho uno solo, per dire: quando manca la consueta. "catena" asilo-lavoro -casa-asilo-figlio (con impegni vari) mi pare di essere quasi monca.
Poi però mi godo un po' di riposo  (a dire il vero mi sforzo di non lavorare di più, con risultati alterni. Ma se capita in vacanza, sostanzialmente le fasi sono:
- pianto di nostalgia e smarrimento;
- realizzazione che per un po' di giorni la iena starà benone con suo padre;
- sensazione di profondo relax subentrante;
- godimento di un po' di meritato riposo.

Per dire: anche vedersi con amici e cenare tranquilli al ristorante ogni tanto non ha prezzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (7 Febbraio 2019)

Moni ha detto:


> Panico non più
> Chioccia manco li mando ovunque
> 
> Ansia  da controllo perché di fatto è tutto sulle mie spalle e non mi Piace delegare


Imparerai. O ti manderanno affanculo loro.


----------

